# Making fun of how people die



## VILEPLUME (Jan 20, 2022)

What is the thinking behind making fun of people dying? I'm noticing that if people haven't got the "shot" then die, people online make fun of their death because it could have been prevented. But if someone died of obesity, which in most cases is preventable, making fun of death in that way is not funny.

But as humans shouldn't it be wrong to make fun of anyone dying? Even if that death could of been prevented.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

Most of the time it’s politically motivated and/or they didn’t do the same thing that person would have done.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

Just gods way of thinning the herd 
Not funny they die but hilarious they bring it on themselves


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 20, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> What is the thinking behind making fun of people dying? I'm noticing that if people haven't got the "shot" then die, people online make fun of their death because it could have been prevented. But if someone died of obesity, which in most cases is preventable, making fun of death in that way is not funny.
> 
> But as humans shouldn't it be wrong to make fun of anyone dying? Even if that death could of been prevented.


We live in a fucked up world, that's why people find it acceptable to do fucked up shit.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 20, 2022)

I think it stems from disassociation, desensitization and political division. With the amount of deaths portrayed in media desensitizing people and political propaganda dividing people by portraying a conflict with two sides. It makes it easier for people to treat the opposing side like worthless trash rather than fellow human beings. Kinda like how Hitler brainwashed most of germany into thinking the war was justified and that killing jews is ok. Obviously the holocaust is much worse than making fun of how someone died, but I believe the psychology to be the same.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 20, 2022)

Some people just suck. Some asshole stole our fucking mailbox the night before last.


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Some people just suck. Some asshole stole our fucking mailbox the night before last.


Thats a federal offense, wtf.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> What is the thinking behind making fun of people dying? I'm noticing that if people haven't got the "shot" then die, people online make fun of their death because it could have been prevented. But if someone died of obesity, which in most cases is preventable, making fun of death in that way is not funny.
> 
> But as humans shouldn't it be wrong to make fun of anyone dying? Even if that death could of been prevented.


Laughing at people who died stupid is the foundation of 5500 years of recorded civilization. It’s how we learn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Laughing at people who died stupid is the foundation of 5500 years of recorded civilization. It’s how we learn.


it is indeed how people learn...
there is also a measure of "relief", that you weren't the one who died and are getting laughed at.
when someone dies of covid, it may or may not be funny to me...if they took the vaccine and tried to not get sick, not make things worse, not be an irresponsible asshole, then i feel bad that they died, if they did none of those things, and tried instead to talk others into not getting vaccinated, then i find if funny as fuck when they die.. 

i·ro·ny
/ˈīrənē/ 
a state of affairs or an event that seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a result.
plural noun: *ironies*
"the irony is that I thought he could help me"

the irony is that they listened to stupid shit and ignored experts...and expected to not die...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is indeed how people learn...
> there is also a measure of "relief", that you weren't the one who died and are getting laughed at.
> when someone dies of covid, it may or may not be funny to me...if they took the vaccine and tried to not get sick, not make things worse, not be an irresponsible asshole, then i feel bad that they died, if they did none of those things, and tried instead to talk others into not getting vaccinated, then i find if funny as fuck when they die..
> 
> ...


Found some cereal for you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Found some cereal for you.
> 
> View attachment 5071124


is that an obscure way of saying you think i'm full of shit?
i was just stating my opinion, no way to be wrong about stating an opinion...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Most of the time it’s politically motivated and/or *they* *didn’t do the same thing that person would have done.*





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they took the vaccine and tried to not get sick, not make things worse, not be an irresponsible asshole, then i feel bad that they died,


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that an obscure way of saying you think i'm full of shit?
> i was just stating my opinion, no way to be wrong about stating an opinion...


No, just making a joke about your avatar. Looking constipated, lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No, just making a joke about your avatar. Looking constipated, lol.


I would characterize that expression as “observant”.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 20, 2022)

Like this ?

In 2012 I drove out to San Diego-LA from NY by myself with my motorcycle attached to my Jeep on a trailer and drove like that, at least twice a week. Driving between cars on a motorcycle is legal in CA and sometimes on the 5 and 405 there would be upward of 5 miles of traffic. I can remember speeding for miles between cars, how I wasn't decapitated by a side view mirrors is still something I mull over. What did I get from this? A fear of driving motorcycles. I wont get on one again. Nothing to laugh about..

In 2007, drunk, I witnessed a man on the Kingston, NY Bridge on his way to committing suicide. I stopped my car and had a good five minute conversation with him about his choices. I even grabbed the vertical bars below the railing and hung one handed, above 200 feet of cement-like flatten your face-in water with about 15 feet of mud less than 20 feet below the surface. I did it in a humorous attempt to try and change his mind. I think it shocked him. What's funny, is he actually changed his mind and decided to come with me to a diner to talk! Up until the police arrived. Then he ran for the railing and climbed over, I grabbed him. He kicked and pulled, I held onto his jacket sleeves. Two police surrounded me and basically pried him from my hands. He fell about 15 feet, smacked his head on one of the bridge expansion joint platforms and tumbled into the darkness. The cops grabbed me and shook me and asked me what happened, like I had done it to him. It all ended ok for me, but It was also nothing to laugh about. I have a serious fear of heights now, especially when I remember I hung one handed off that bridge. I moved from the area but crossing that bridge haunted me for years. I have been diagnosed with PTSD over it. I have also been diagnosed with all of the rest of the mental illness conditions. Lol.

From 2018 to 2020 I spent two summers hunting down copperhead and timber rattlesnake dens in the Hudson Valley, working on a 400 page guide to historical snake dens and snake hunting in general (this type of 'hunting' involves a camera, no guns). The book was mostly a gift for the DEC and specialized conservationists and rattlesnake experts that work to protect these species and man did I see a lot of snakes. I've seen piles of rattlesnakes, I pet a copperhead on the edge of a cliff. It was at a place I actually visited for many years, maybe back to 2005? All of the new sites were filled with surprises and challenges, many of these places haven't been visited by anyone in years. Rocky cliffs deep in the woods. I saw beauty in nature on a different level. People think I'm insane for getting so close to venomous snakes in the wild, not once did I worry, which I agree is unnatural. But they never bit me, and I sometimes got close enough to have noticed notice them and nearly step on them. When I think about it - its the cliffs I was on and piles of rocks, the thought and memories of it scare me. In retrospect, I'm also scared of snakes now. It comes and goes when the reality of it hits me that they could potentially kill me. We are meant to be afraid. I somehow shut this stuff down. I try to detach I guess. and then the fear goes away.. maybe that's no good..

I'm also the son of a man who was murdered by a well known mafia hitman and I have seen many sides of death in my life so far. I am certainly, certifiably insane. If I die in some weird way and people laugh about it, I certainly wouldn't be surprised..

I do think about the police and ambulance workers who have to clean up the scenes of all these insane things that are happening that most people shut out. Those things you read about every day: man murders wife, sets children on fire. Girl keeps child in home with decomposing husband, etc etc. Its endless...

In my opinion life itself is one big, sick joke... Long live those of us that are still here


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 21, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Some people just suck. Some asshole stole our fucking mailbox the night before last.


Why would anyone want a stolen mailbox? Some people's kids....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 21, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Why would anyone want a stolen mailbox? Some people's kids....


Paybacks from when I was a kid, lol.

I had too much fun with other people's mailboxes. Once I put 1/2 potassium nitrate 1/2 table sugar into a pint jar to make a big smoke bomb and put it into a nice set of mailboxes and that shit went crazy. The whole place was smoked out and the mailboxes and nice wood shit was on fire. 

Karma's a bitch, lol.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Its all politics. Mostly the left. 

It has gotten so out of hand that if you don't agree with someone, they wish death on you or celebrate it if it happens. 

News articles love to show you a covid denier die of covid, but never the double jabbed with a booster fat women that's dying of covid.

Same idiots that scream "free health care for all" want to take away health care for those that don't get the shot. 

Dave Chapel had a good one when it came to the rapper, Da baby. He shot and killed someone at Walmart and his record sales never missed a beat, but if you say anything against the LGTBQ community and they want to cancel you like you have done the worst thing ever. 

We lost compassion for people who are different or think differently, or at least on the internet or news media.

In real life people act a different way. Much more docile. I bet the people in the politics section wouldn't dare talk to me like they do here in real life.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 21, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Paybacks from when I was a kid, lol.
> 
> I had too much fun with other people's mailboxes. Once I put 1/2 potassium nitrate 1/2 table sugar into a pint jar to make a big smoke bomb and put it into a nice set of mailboxes and that shit went crazy. The whole place was smoked out and the mailboxes and nice wood shit was on fire.
> 
> Karma's a bitch, lol.


Lmao I don't feel so bad for you anymore. I did something similar with homemade thermite on an old farm tractor in the gravel pits behind my old house. Hope no one missed it.... wouldn't want karma to melt my personal belongings.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its all politics. Mostly the left.
> 
> It has gotten so out of hand that if you don't agree with someone, they wish death on you or celebrate it if it happens.
> 
> ...


You would lose that bet in my neck of the woods
I dumped a couple right wing radicals who run around with signs and flags that say “keep on trumpin”
And all they do is get loud about it
They heard plenty from me face to face and you are no better
But sure mostly “the left”
Same old false equivalency argument
BS on that and how your bet would pay off

edit
And on the issue of cancel culture what did the radical right do to Kathy Griffin ?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You would lose that bet in my neck of the woods
> I dumped a couple right wing radicals who run around with signs and flags that say “keep on trumpin”
> And all they do is get loud about it
> They heard plenty from me face to face and you are no better
> ...


Im standing firm with my statement, fellow michigander. .

Dont confuse me with a right wing radical. I wave no flags or get loud. Im willing to bet if we met up for coffee or a drink, it would be much more civil. I am respectful and wouldn't try to push buttons and from what I see of you, you are not as radical as the others on here.

Unlike most others, I respect other people opinions and views, there would be no fighting unless a punch was thrown from you first.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im standing firm with my statement, fellow michigander. .
> 
> Dont confuse me with a right wing radical. I wave no flags or get loud. Im willing to bet if we met up for coffee or a drink, it would be much more civil. I am respectful and wouldn't try to push buttons and from what I see of you, you are not as radical as the others on here.
> 
> Unlike most others, I respect other people opinions and views, there would be no fighting unless a punch was thrown from you first.


Which is completely different than the current violent radical right actions of cult indoctrinated morons
As a young man if you waited for the first punch you would wake up some time later 
But now theses punks pull their concealed weapon if the get there ass beat


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

I’m not Muslim, but I read that to them it is a bad thing to get your humor at another person’s expense.
I can’t imagine how bad it is to make fun of a person’s death.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Which is completely different than the current violent radical right actions of cult indoctrinated morons
> As a young man if you waited for the first punch you would wake up some time later
> But now theses punks pull their concealed weapon if the get there ass beat


I never claimed to the same. That was your thoughts. I can agree some of the right radicals are morons. Same as on the left. 

I never would get in arms reach of you until I knew you well enough, so the swing would probably be a miss. I fought golden gloves for many years and have a decent counter and great at reading body language. 

If I ever pull my weapon, its going boom in less than a blink of an eye. I have taken many classes and have countless hours on drills. I would never pull it without a squeeze in a fraction of a second. Don't get me confused with a coward with no heart that thinks a pistol makes them tough.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I never claimed to the same. That was your thoughts. I can agree some of the right radicals are morons. Same as on the left.
> 
> I never would get in arms reach of you until I knew you well enough, so the swing would probably be a miss. I fought golden gloves for many years and have a decent counter and great at reading body language.
> 
> If I ever pull my weapon, its going boom in less than a blink of an eye. I have taken many classes and have countless hours on drills. I would never pull it without a squeeze in a fraction of a second. Don't get me confused with a coward with no heart that thinks a pistol makes them tough.


Cool story bro

I was just a spoiled pussy all my life letting guys like you put me in my place
Oh wait that is only in your dreams


edit 
I’ll quote Mike Tyson here
“Everyone has a plan till they get punched in the mouth “


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Cool story bro
> 
> I was just a spoiled pussy all my life letting guys like you put me in my place
> Oh wait that is only in your dreams


Why do you keep putting words in my mouth?

I respect you. I don't think of you as a spoiled pussy, or that I would ever want to put you in your place. 

All I was saying is I wouldn't be as easy as a sucker punch. Or a one liner. I can hold my own in the real world and behind the wall. Well trained with a pistol, so all my reply's were based on your comments to me, or what you would do violently to me. Much of violence or thinking I would be an easy opponent. 

I hope you dont feel this way, but again talk is cheap.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Why do you keep putting words in my mouth?
> 
> I respect you. I don't think of you as a spoiled pussy, or that I would ever want to put you in your place.
> 
> ...


Everyone has a plan till shit gets real
I’ve watched grown men whimper when bullets and fist fly 
Been shot at more than once in this lifetime 
I hope never again but with right wingers threatening Americans with violence you never can be too sure


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Everyone has a plan till shit gets real
> I’ve watched grown men whimper when bullets and fist fly
> Been shot at more than once in this lifetime
> I hope never again but with right wingers threatening Americans with violence you never can be too sure


You're threatening me with violence because I said "People wouldn't talk to me the way they do in the political section in real life" 

I dont care about your war stories. I stand by my statement. 

Youre so worried about people threatening you with violence, but you did exactly that to me. Again, talk is cheap and you are no better than the right wingers because it seems violence is on your mind, especially with me. 

I will say it again. You would not talk to me this way in person.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You're threatening me with violence because I said "People wouldn't talk to me the way they do in the political section in real life"
> 
> I dont care about your war stories. I stand by my statement.
> 
> ...


I fear for my life from those who support attacking our government 
I wouldn’t talk any different in person


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I fear for my life from those who support attacking our government
> I wouldn’t talk any different in person


This is why I have guns.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 21, 2022)

And NOT afraid a democrat will take them away.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I fear for my life from those who support attacking our government
> I wouldn’t talk any different in person


Then you should have no fear from me, Sir. I am not your enemy.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> This is why I have guns.


Me too.

And scopes, red dots, 30 rd mags, and thousands of rds of ammo for each caliber. 

I enjoy shooting, drills, and honing my skills, but dread the day I have to kill a man. I hope that day never comes.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 21, 2022)

Making fun of people that died of covid without being vaxxed is run of the mill Tribalism mixed with Schadenfreude. 

_*Schadenfreude*_ (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʁɔʏ̯də] (listen); lit. 'harm-joy') is the experience of pleasure, joy, or self-satisfaction that comes from learning of or witnessing the troubles, failures, or humiliation of another. Schadenfreude has been detected in children as young as 24 months and may be an important social emotion establishing "inequity aversion".[1] 

Researchers have found that there are three driving forces behind schadenfreude: aggression, rivalry, and justice.[4]

Self-esteem has a negative relationship with the frequency and intensity of schadenfreude experienced by an individual; individuals with less self-esteem tend to experience schadenfreude more frequently and intensely.[5] The reverse also holds true—those with higher self-esteem experience schadenfreude less frequently or with less emotional intensity.[5]

It is hypothesized that this inverse relationship is mediated through the human psychological inclination to define and protect their self- and in-group- identity or self-conception.[5] Specifically, for someone with high self-esteem, seeing another person fail may still bring them a small (but effectively negligible) surge of confidence because the observer's high self-esteem significantly lowers the threat they believe the visibly-failing human poses to their status or identity. Since this confident individual perceives that, regardless of circumstances, the successes and failures of the other person will have little impact on their own status or well-being, they have very little emotional investment in how the other person fares, be it positive or negative.

Conversely, for someone with low self-esteem, someone who is more successful poses a threat to their sense of self, and seeing this "mighty" person fall can be a source of comfort because they perceive a relative improvement in their internal or in-group standing.[6]



_Aggression-based schadenfreude_ primarily involves group identity. The joy of observing the suffering of others comes from the observer's feeling that the other's failure represents an improvement or validation of their own group's (in-group) status in relation to external (out-groups) groups (see In-group and out-group). This is, essentially, schadenfreude based on group versus group status.
_Rivalry-based schadenfreude_ is individualistic and related to interpersonal competition. It arises from a desire to stand out from and out-perform one's peers. This is schadenfreude based on another person's misfortune eliciting pleasure because the observer now feels better about their personal identity and self-worth, instead of their group identity.
_Justice-based schadenfreude_ comes from seeing that behavior seen as immoral or "bad" is punished. It is the pleasure associated with seeing a "bad" person being harmed or receiving retribution. _Schadenfreude_ is experienced here because it makes people feel that fairness has been restored for a previously un-punished wrong.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its all politics. Mostly the left.
> 
> It has gotten so out of hand that if you don't agree with someone, they wish death on you or celebrate it if it happens.
> 
> ...


Those who spurn the shot should have the good grace to pay cash for any Covid care. Make the stupid choice? Pay the stupid fee.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Those who spurn the shot should have the good grace to pay cash for any Covid care. Make the stupid choice? Pay the stupid fee.


Read the post above yours. It sums up your thought process.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And NOT afraid a democrat will take them away.


I’m more afraid of the damage the other team can do. Watching guns and their use correlate tightly with fascism, in and out of uniform, is going to have legislative consequences. It is the current R behavior: shout freedom! while attacking it at all levels.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I will say it again. You would not talk to me this way in person.


You’re such a bad ass


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Read the post above yours. It sums up some moralizer’s judgment missold as your thought process.


Fify


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re such a bad ass


Thanks


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’m more afraid of the damage the other team can do. Watching guns and their use correlate tightly with fascism, in and out of uniform, is going to have legislative consequences. It is the current R behavior: shout freedom! while attacking it at all levels.


Quit being so afraid.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Don't get me confused with a coward with no heart that thinks a pistol makes them tough.


Then why do you need it if you’re so tough? Real tough guys don’t carry guns.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Quit being so afraid.


Says the guy training with weapons 

That’s real fear. I can picture you practicing your tactics in the woods with “war paint” on


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Says the guy training with weapons
> 
> That’s real fear. I can picture you practicing your tactics in the woods with “war paint” on


No fear but preparation, its a crazy world out there and a lot of people cause death and harm to others when all I want to do is live my life in peace, and be happy. Its very sad.

Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.

Treat everyone kindly and with respect but always have a plant to kill everyone in the room.

And cool fantasy of me. It makes me seem a lot more badass than my boring speed drills of muscle memory and accuracy.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Then why do you need it if you’re so tough? Real tough guys don’t carry guns.


Its better to have and not need than to need and not have. 

The soldier in a garden is more prepared than the gardener in a war.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its better to have and not need than to need and not have.
> 
> The soldier in a garden is more prepared than the gardener in a war.


Now you’re a soldier?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Now you’re a soldier?


It was quote, a hypothetical one at that. I feel bad I had to explain that to you.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

None of you read the "Truly Tasteless Jokes" paperbacks at way too young an age, and it shows.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No fear but preparation, its a crazy world out there and a lot of people cause death and harm to others when all I want to do is live my life in peace, and be happy. Its very sad.
> 
> Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.
> 
> ...


"Muscle memory and accuracy", this tells me you're probably a blobby lard ass who used to be in good shape in high school, and you still think you "got it". Sorry if I'm wrong but LMAO if I'm correct.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> It was quote, a hypothetical one at that. I feel bad I had to explain that to you.


You definitely scare the shit out of me.  Real tough guys don’t have to write paragraphs about how “tough” they are


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> "Muscle memory and accuracy", this tells me you're probably a blobby lard ass who used to be in good shape in high school, and you still think you "got it". Sorry if I'm wrong but LMAO if I'm correct.


208 lbs with less than 10% body fat at 5'10"

40 years old and getting better every year.

If I was a blobby lard, it would be funny though.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 21, 2022)

It's because the extreme left thinks their hatred is somehow superior to the hatred they assume anyone on the right has


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is indeed how people learn...
> there is also a measure of "relief", that you weren't the one who died and are getting laughed at.
> when someone dies of covid, it may or may not be funny to me...if they took the vaccine and tried to not get sick, not make things worse, not be an irresponsible asshole, then i feel bad that they died, if they did none of those things, and tried instead to talk others into not getting vaccinated, then i find if funny as fuck when they die..
> 
> ...


Thats funny I think that the people who decided to get the vaccine and died anyways is hilarious...weird


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> It's because the extreme left thinks their hatred is somehow superior to the hatred they assume anyone on the right has


Actually no, if anything, the Left is fighting fire with fire because all of a sudden the "Fuck Your Feelings" crowd caught some feels. Get you a hurtz donut like the rest of your redhat friends.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> 208 lbs with less than 10% body fat at 5'10"
> 
> 40 years old and getting better every year.
> 
> ...


One of two things was sure to happen: either you were definitely a Fatty Boombatty, or you were gona post a fucking thirsty ass pic like this. LMAO. It never fails.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> 208 lbs with less than 10% body fat at 5'10"
> 
> 40 years old and getting better every year.
> 
> ...


The only thing I see in this pic is your huge ego. What should I be impressed by? Your nice undies?

I love how you took a thread about death and crowbarred a pic of you flexing in it. Talk about changing the topic to be all about you. Flex that ego broham


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> Thats funny I think that the people who decided to get the vaccine and died anyways is hilarious...weird


List them


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Actually no, if anything, the Left is fighting fire with fire because all of a sudden the "Fuck Your Feelings" crowd caught some feels. Get you a hurtz donut like the rest of your redhat friends.


Go ahead and justify your hatred, and keep complaining about the world going to shit


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

ALL DEATHS ARE FUNNY, sorry to break it yall.

Find the humor in life, and in death.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Go ahead and justify your hatred, and keep complaining about the world going to shit


Not justifying, but there you go deflecting. Typical redhat tactic. Don't forget your donut.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 21, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> Making fun of people that died of covid without being vaxxed is run of the mill Tribalism mixed with Schadenfreude.
> 
> _*Schadenfreude*_ (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʁɔʏ̯də] (listen); lit. 'harm-joy') is the experience of pleasure, joy, or self-satisfaction that comes from learning of or witnessing the troubles, failures, or humiliation of another. Schadenfreude has been detected in children as young as 24 months and may be an important social emotion establishing "inequity aversion".[1]
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. What I gather is people who make fun of others dying suffer from low self esteem in an attempt to make themselves feel better?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> ALL DEATHS ARE FUNNY, sorry to break it yall.
> 
> Find the humor in life, and in death.


Hilarious. Especially if it was your wife, kid, or loved one. And people say I have a strange sense of humor.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Deflecting  I said you think your hatred is better than a "red hats" hatred, and you tell me it is because you're "fighting fire with fire". Like I said, you're "justifying" you're hatred because you feel morally superior. Keep on spreading hate and wondering why things aren't getting any better in the world.


I wasn't justifying, but there you go again.

There's plenty of donuts, grab another.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Thanks for posting this. What I gather is people who make fun of others dying suffer from low self esteem in an attempt to make themselves feel better?


Thats what I read too.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I wasn't justifying, but there you go again.
> 
> There's plenty of donuts, grab another.


I know better than to argue with morons, they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Thanks for posting this. What I gather is people who make fun of others dying suffer from low self esteem in an attempt to make themselves feel better?


Yes. Basically. According to academics.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> ALL DEATHS ARE FUNNY, sorry to break it yall.
> 
> Find the humor in life, and in death.


I guess it's more of a context based thing?Learning a random stranger died because of their own idiocies, funny as hell. Learning a family member died from their own idiocies, sad. Also depends on how sensitive each individual is and what their views and experiences about death are like.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jan 21, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Some people just suck. Some asshole stole our fucking mailbox the night before last.


A few years ago there were what turned out to be teens taking baseball bats to mailboxes in our area. Because of the number they hit (literally hundreds) the cops went looking for them and caught them. Since then the worst we get is the snow plow taking the mailbox down. Two screws and it was back up until next time. As long as I don't make it super secure it doesn't rip apart when it gets hit.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Quit being so afraid.


Why? Righties are the prime force driving antigun sentiment today. It is ironic on the surface, but part of a cohesive push toward fascist government.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Why? Righties are the prime force driving antigun sentiment today. It is ironic on the surface, but part of a cohesive push toward fascist government.


I think Beto is a lefty.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Thanks for posting this. What I gather is people who make fun of others dying suffer from low self esteem in an attempt to make themselves feel better?


You moved the goalposts. 

The title is about making fun of HOW people die.

That is quite different from the plainly distasteful “making fun of others dying”. I have never spoken for the latter. I’m playing advocatus Diaboli on the other point primarily because so much of this thread is sentiment and not reason. 

If you need a logical fallacy to make your point, re-examine the point


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I think Beto is a lefty.


Youd tar Eisenhower with the same brush.

He pushed tax rates on top earners above 80%.

America’s wealthiest individuals and businesses complied.

That was a leader.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You moved the goalposts.
> 
> The title is about making fun of HOW people die.
> 
> ...


Its twisted either way. 

If some young guy was checking out a hot chick and walked into on coming traffic, I still wouldn't find humor in it. 

Or if one of you vaccine pushers died of covid, to me, no humor. I might not even like you but don't wish death on you or even feel satisfied or humor in your death Not at all. 

Justifying why or if is still messed up.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Youd tar Eisenhower with the same brush.
> 
> He pushed tax rates on top earners above 80%.
> 
> ...


fast forward a couple decades. This is 2022


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> fast forward a couple decades. This is 2022


And lets save this for another thread and keep on topic. 

Well maybe, I'm banned to post in most other threads.,


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

A lot of MFers in here that have never thrown stones.

Must be nice to be so righteous


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> And lets save this for another thread and keep on topic.
> 
> Well maybe, I'm banned to post in most other threads.,


Sounds like a "you" problem, hoss


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> A lot of MFers in here that have never thrown stones.
> 
> Must be nice to be so righteous


Coming from his majesty himself who would find great humor if their own son died.


----------



## Grojak (Jan 21, 2022)

Instant Karma’s gunna get you


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Coming from his majesty himself who would find great humor if their own son died.


Lucky for me, I'm the son, and I don't have any. But i would giggle at their funeral, telling a funny story or memory. That's how i roll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its all politics. Mostly the left.
> 
> It has gotten so out of hand that if you don't agree with someone, they wish death on you or celebrate it if it happens.
> 
> ...


i'll take that bet...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll take that bet...


Ill PM you my address.

Better yet, come to grand rapids anytime. Let me know when your here. I will have dinner reservations and buy you a steak and lobster.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its twisted either way.
> 
> If some young guy was checking out a hot chick and walked into on coming traffic, I still wouldn't find humor in it.
> 
> ...


Your opinion on this is as based on delusion as the test of your Q talking posts.

In any case, I didn’t bring up vaccines. You still took the shot with that “vaccine pushers” claptrap.

Your entire argument is sentiment.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> fast forward a couple decades. This is 2022


so?
The contrast merely puts the utter decadence of the current GOP on floodlit display.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Your opinion on this is as based on delusion as the test of your Q talking posts.
> 
> In any case, I didn’t bring up vaccines. You still took the shot with that “vaccine pushers” claptrap.
> 
> Your entire argument is sentiment.


it was an example of regardless how a person dies, I wouldn't find humorous, satisfying, or joyful.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its twisted either way.
> 
> If some young guy was checking out a hot chick and walked into on coming traffic, I still wouldn't find humor in it.
> 
> ...


i would, i'd laugh my ass off...i find the justice that the universe dispenses absolutely fucking hilarious...and almost always spot on, people get exactly what they have coming, karmically...and i don't have to justify anything to anyone. if i find it funny, i'm going to laugh, and i refuse to even pretend i feel bad about them dying.
and i'm not a hypocrite, i'll laugh on my way out, when that karmic justice catches up with me..."good one karma, that'll teach me, eh? "


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would, i'd laugh my ass off...i find the justice that the universe dispenses absolutely fucking hilarious...and almost always spot on, people get exactly what they have coming, karmically...and i don't have to justify anything to anyone. if i find it funny, i'm going to laugh, and i refuse to even pretend i feel bad about them dying.


Good for you. I disagree. This is a discussion on a forum not a math problem.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

And the whole Dave Chappelle vs. the LGBTQ+ community is not Left vs. Right. It's actually minority vs. minority, something Republicans loooooove to sit back and watch, to them it's like watching NASCAR on the shitter. Pure bliss.

Back on track; if I die, laugh about it. Life is flimsy, enjoy it, even the end part.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ill PM you my address.
> 
> Better yet, come to grand rapids anytime. Let me know when your here. I will have dinner reservations and buy you a steak and lobster.


i wouldn't eat with you, i don't pretend to like you, your politics, or your faux morals you express to make people think better of you than they actually should


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> And the whole Dave Chappelle vs. the LGBTQ+ community is not Left vs. Right. It's actually minority vs. minority, something Republicans loooooove to sit back and watch, to them it's like watching NASCAR on the shitter. Pure bliss.
> 
> Back on track; if I die, laugh about it. Life is flimsy, enjoy it, even the end part.


Its watching them eat their own. Same as Chapelle's trans friend that committed suicide after the trans community bullied them after they supported Chapelle. 

I wish you good life and an easy death.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't eat with you, i don't pretend to like you, your politics, or your faux morals you express to make people think better of you than they actually should


Oh.. I was just taking you up on your bet, tough political assassin. To prove your only tough on the keyboard.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its watching them eat their own. Same as Chapelle's trans friend that committed suicide after the trans community bullied them after they supported Chapelle.
> 
> I wish you good life and an easy death.


I’m sure you think often about the Trans and blacks  

Thoughts and prayers …
probably a riveting dinner conversation 
Chapelle the rights poster child


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m sure you think often about the Trans and blacks
> 
> Thoughts and prayers …
> probably a riveting dinner conversation
> Chapelle the rights poster child


Your bait question wont get me this time.

But Chapelle is a great comedian. Much funnier than how people die.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Oh.. I was just taking you up on your bet, tough political assassin. To prove your only tough on the keyboard.


i live in gatlinburg, tn...come on vacation and let me know when and where....i don't travel in times of plague


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ill PM you my address.
> 
> Better yet, come to grand rapids anytime. Let me know when your here. I will have dinner reservations and buy you a steak and lobster.


You’re too funny    

All a hammer ever sees is a nail


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Your bait question wont get me this time.
> 
> But Chapelle is a great comedian. Much funnier than how people die.


chapelle used to be funny, then he went for the easy shit, and fucked himself over, just like republikkkans


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in gatlinburg, tn...come on vacation and let me know when and where....i don't travel in times of plague


Love Gatlinburg. We go there once a year and rent a cabin in the mountains. 

Bennett's barbecue is my favorite.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Good for you. I disagree. This is a discussion on a forum *not a math problem.*


Math tough for you huh?

if you were benching 200lbs and I added another 100lbs, how many pounds are you now benching?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Love Gatlinburg. We go there once a year and rent a cabin in the mountains.
> 
> Bennett's barbecue is my favorite.


good, let me know when you're here....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)

Fox News host Laura Ingraham’s glee at general’s Covid diagnosis sparks outrage


Rightwing presenter called a ‘merchant of death’ after mockingly applauding as she revealed Gen Mark Milley’s positive test




www.theguardian.com


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, let me know when you're here....


Cant wait to meet you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Math tough for you huh?
> 
> if you were benching 200lbs and I added another 100lbs, how many pounds are you now benching?


i'm guessing zero?....i'm guessing he can't even get the 200 up...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Fox News host Laura Ingraham’s glee at general’s Covid diagnosis sparks outrage
> 
> 
> Rightwing presenter called a ‘merchant of death’ after mockingly applauding as she revealed Gen Mark Milley’s positive test
> ...


yup...it's all the liberals who take pleasure in the illness and death of conservatives....at least we don't do it on air...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm guessing he can't even get the 200 up


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Math tough for you huh?
> 
> if you were benching 200lbs and I added another 100lbs, how many pounds are you now benching?


This is the most childish conversation I've ever seen. I don't know if I should feel sorry for you or just pretend like it hurts my feelings to let the underdog get one up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> This is the most childish conversation I've ever seen. I don't know if I should feel sorry for you or just pretend like it hurts my feelings to let the underdog get one up.


either way, we're still laughing...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> either way, we're still laughing...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> View attachment 5071439


From one corner of his mouth, piety about others’ deaths.
From the other, this swipe at the developmentally disabled.

Hypoclassy.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> From one corner of his mouth, piety about others’ deaths.
> From the other, this swipe at the developmentally disabled.
> 
> Hypoclassy.


And don't talk about @Wattzzup like that. Thats not nice.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> And don't talk about @Wattzzup like that. Thats not nice.


Wattzup didn’t post the bigoted picture.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> View attachment 5071439


why are you posting pictures of trump?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why are you posting pictures of trump?


Baby trump is hilarious. I thought we could all share a good laugh.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Baby trump is hilarious. I thought we could all share a good laugh.


You really should get a job
Besides the gym


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You really should get a job
> Besides the gym


Looking good and showing everybody is his job duh.

I’m sure he “has his own business” most these guys do.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You really should get a job
> Besides the gym


I own my own business. I'm at my desk right now. 

I have a general manger, and floor supervisors that do the work as well as 18 floor workers that do the physical jobs. .

I make decisions about budgets and supply chains and review the reports on gross profits and expenses as well as accounts payables. . That's it. I literally do nothing all day. .


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Looking good and showing everybody is his job duh.
> 
> I’m sure he “has his own business” most these guys do.


Damn your quick


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Damn your quick


Its a liberal trait


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Damn your quick


You’re too common, tons of you on here. We see them everyday.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 21, 2022)

What's funny is all their antimask and hateful bullshit they post about how everyone that's got a vax is dumber than them and then die from it. They're making fun of the irony if your talking about r/hermancainaward


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> What's funny is all their antimask and hateful bullshit they post about how everyone that's got a vax is dumber than them and then die from it. They're making fun of the irony if your talking about r/hermancainaward


Im not sure if you're talking to me or about me but I'll bite. I don't wear a mask and I am not vaxed but I believe in freedom of choice. Want to wear a mask, wear it. Want the vax, go get it. If you don't, don't. That's a personal decision and I can only make that for myself. Never judged a single person. Only the people telling me what I have to do when clearly the supreme court agrees with me.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> What is the thinking behind making fun of people dying? I'm noticing that if people haven't got the "shot" then die, people online make fun of their death because it could have been prevented. But if someone died of obesity, which in most cases is preventable, making fun of death in that way is not funny.
> 
> But as humans shouldn't it be wrong to make fun of anyone dying? Even if that death could of been prevented.


It’s really sad. I think we should count ourselves as fortunate who have retained our empathy to our fellow man, rather we agree on even the most fundamental ideals or not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im not sure if you're talking to me or about me but I'll bite. I don't wear a mask and I am not vaxed but I believe in freedom of choice. Want to wear a mask, wear it. Want the vax, go get it. If you don't, don't. That's a personal decision and I can only make that for myself. Never judged a single person. Only the people telling me what I have to do when clearly the supreme court agrees with me.


Remember when Americans were not so political about vaccines ?
Pre Trump 

Fox news has made nonpatriots great again


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im not sure if you're talking to me or about me but I'll bite. I don't wear a mask and I am not vaxed but I believe in freedom of choice. Want to wear a mask, wear it. Want the vax, go get it. If you don't, don't. That's a personal decision and I can only make that for myself. Never judged a single person. Only the people telling me what I have to do when clearly the supreme court agrees with me.


Talking about r/hermancainaward that op is referring to. People take all the nasty Facebook memes these cult right post and then show their dying posts at the end. People make fun of them talking shit and then reaping what they sew


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

It's like i said before. . ...

The "Fuck Your Feelings" crowd caught feels all of a sudden, so now decorum matters. But, only as it applies to dead white Republicans.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Remember when Americans were not so political about vaccines ?
> Pre Trump
> 
> Fox news has made nonpatriots great again


Serious reply, yes, I remember. 

And quite honestly that is the only reason I haven't got it. When the government says "for your safety" I run the other way. Besides the fact of getting covid 3 times and being totally fine.

If Bill Gates with event 201 didn't happen, If Fuaci didn't lean left and followed science and not politics, if my insurance covered the costs and not the federal government, and the push for it, I would have probably got it. 

Call me a conspiracy theorists, I don't care. The whole thing just seems shady and I took my chance of getting sick without the vaccine and never felt better. While my neighbor has it now, double vaxed with booster and I am picking up groceries for them. 

Bill Gates... The only thing I might listen to from him is financial advise.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im not sure if you're talking to me or about me but I'll bite. I don't wear a mask and I am not vaxed but I believe in freedom of choice. Want to wear a mask, wear it. Want the vax, go get it. If you don't, don't. That's a personal decision and I can only make that for myself. Never judged a single person. Only the people telling me what I have to do when clearly the supreme court agrees with me.


the supreme court is made up of fallible people, and right now most of them were appointed by the stupidest president to ever serve...not sure i'd want to be associating myself with a panel of racists appointed by the dumbest fucker ever able to appoint them


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Serious reply, yes, I remember.
> 
> And quite honestly that is the only reason I haven't got it. When the government says "for your safety" I run the other way. Besides the fact of getting covid 3 times and being totally fine.
> 
> ...


Your microwave is listening


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the supreme court is made up of fallible people, and right now most of them were appointed by the stupidest president to ever serve...not sure i'd want to be associating myself with a panel of racists appointed by the dumbest fucker ever able to appoint them


With all undue respect, you don't hold a candle to a supreme court judge in honor, ethics, and morals, but you already knew that. And that's why your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your microwave is listening


Is she? I told my stove the other day to tell her to mind her own damn business.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> With all due respect, you don't hold a candle to a supreme court judge in honor, ethics, and morals, but you already knew that. And that's why your opinion is irrelevant.


just like yours


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just like yours


Exactly! We are getting somewhere now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> With all undue respect, you don't hold a candle to a supreme court judge in honor, ethics, and morals, but you already knew that. And that's why your opinion is irrelevant.


i don't know about any of that...i feel pretty morally and ethically superior to kavanaugh and thomas...i never date raped anyone...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know about any of that...i feel pretty morally and ethically superior to kavanaugh and thomas...i never date raped anyone...


Squi high fives with a cheers


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Serious reply, yes, I remember.
> 
> And quite honestly that is the only reason I haven't got it. When the government says "for your safety" I run the other way. Besides the fact of getting covid 3 times and being totally fine.
> 
> ...


Why do people keep saying this about Fauci?? What is he doing or saying that is not science based?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know about any of that...i feel pretty morally and ethically superior to kavanaugh...i never date raped anyone...


No but you would assassinate a person running for office that holds a different view. Political murder is a lesser evil than rape. Ill remember that.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Why do people keep saying this about Fauci?? What is he doing or saying that is not science based?


Ill break it down and you can do your own research. The lefties will call BS but Ill tell you the facts.

Fauci claimed no gain of function in Wuhan. fact, gain of function did happen.








Fauci disputes NIH-funded research at Wuhan Institute involved gain of function as Rand Paul calls for his firing


Paul said in an interview with "Axios on HBO" that President Biden should fire Fauci, who he claims lied to Congress about US-funded research in Wuhan.




www.businessinsider.com





Fauci claimed NIH was not tax payer funded. Fact, we did fund NIH








In Major Shift, NIH Admits Funding Risky Virus Research in Wuhan


A spokesman for Dr. Fauci says he has been “entirely truthful,” but a new letter belatedly acknowledging the National Institutes of Health’s support for virus-enhancing research adds more heat to the ongoing debate over whether a lab leak could have sparked the pandemic.




www.vanityfair.com





Fauci's emails were from feb 2021 were just released a couple weeks ago. It was Him and several other top virologist from USA and Britain all saying that the virus (covid 19) was more than likely leaked form the lab in Wuhan. Also that the virus would be extremely rare to occur in nature and that it was more than likely made through gain of function. Fact, 4 days later, Fuaci denied all of this, changed the finding to say otherwise, and lied about it to the American people. They were caught and said they did this to protect the relationship with china.








Scientists believed Covid leaked from Wuhan lab - but feared debate could hurt ‘international harmony’


Leading British and US scientists thought it was likely that Covid accidentally leaked from a laboratory but were concerned that further debate would harm science in China, emails show.




www.yahoo.com





Explain Bill gates on this precovid. 








Event 201, a pandemic exercise to illustrate preparedness efforts


The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hosted Event 201.




www.centerforhealthsecurity.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ill break it down and you can do your own research. The lefties will call BS but Ill tell you the facts.
> 
> Fauci claimed no gain of function in Wuhan. fact, gain of function did happen.
> 
> ...


And just like science it evolves as details are revealed 
What a joke. Omg he needed to have an R OR be a tRUMP APPOINTED EXPERT TO HAVE CREDENCE 
derp


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And just like science it evolves as details are revealed
> What a joke. Omg he needed to have an R OR be a tRUMP APPOINTED EXPERT TO HAVE CREDENCE
> derp


The leaked emails were from feb 2021 and the results were changed and denied 4 days later when the report was altered.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> The leaked emails were from feb 2021 and the results were changed and denied 4 days later when the report was altered.


Gotcha moment 
Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You can believe and do what you wish, Fauci lied about it all. Not as the facts came out, he hid the facts. Why?


Do you believe Rant Paul is a real Dentist ? 
serious question


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> And that's why your opinion is irrelevant.


We feel the same way about yours. What in your mind makes your opinion more valuable?  Must be the 10% body fat


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We feel the same way about yours. What in your mind makes your opinion more valuable?  Must be the 10% body fat


I agree. Words on a computer screen is all I am.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

A lot of time on your hands for a business owner. Most I know work


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Do you believe Rant Paul is a real Dentist ?
> serious question


Not sure who rant paul is or his doctorate degrees,


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> A lot of time on your hands for a business owner. Most I know work


I don't. I already told you that. I'm not going to lie and say I work hard. I told you before, I do practically nothing while I am in the office. Thanks for making the day go by a little faster.

On problematic times is when I have to get to work. Today is smooth sailing. Everyone is here, no issues, and that means I don't have anything to do.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Not sure who rant paul is or his doctorate degrees,


Now you are just lying here 
Senator Dr (cough) Rand Paul
Feel better ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I don't. I already told you that. I'm not going to lie and say I work hard. I told you before, I do practically nothing while I am in the office. Thanks for making the day go by a little faster.
> 
> On problematic times is when I have to get to work. Today is smooth sailing. Everyone is here, no issues, and that means I don't have anything to do.


Spoken like a true republican


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Spoken like a true republican


Now he isn’t going to lie


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now he isn’t going to lie


I never lie


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I never lie


You did when you denied knowing Mr Paul


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now you are just lying here
> Senator Dr (cough) Rand Paul
> Feel better ?


Oh Rand Paul, you said rant. I dont have a clue about his background or education.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Oh Rand Paul, you said rant. I dont have a clue about his background or education.


See you are in denial 
I hope you pay all those folks better than a livable wage and with benefits 
Cause sitting around doing nothing would be time better spent helping others and being productive


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> 208 lbs with less than 10% body fat at 5'10"
> 
> 40 years old and getting better every year.
> 
> ...


We must be long lost Bros. This is me the other day. Damn same undies and everything


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We must be long lost Bros. This is me the other day. Damn same undies and everything  View attachment 5071506


They say imitation is the greatest flattery. I'm flattered. Still kind of weirded out that you did that.

Edit to add:

Yeah, that is really weird when I think about it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

It’s funny it’s the only pic I’ve ever seen you post, multiple times, Feeling SWOL that day?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s funny it’s the only pic I’ve ever seen you post. Feeling SWOL that day?


I'm not going to reply to you anymore. You are making me feel uncomfortable in a creepy way.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I'm not going to reply to you anymore. You are making me feel uncomfortable in a creepy way.


Just smells in here that’s all


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Just smells in here that’s all


Thanks for changing your avatar back to your pic and not mine.

I have a ton more pics, you can use them on a dating site or whatever, just not here please.

I'm down to debate or talk about whatever, just don't get all weird with me. I can take name calling and everything else, but that was just something I didnt like.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

I’m good thanks 

you’re the last person I would try and pass for.

although I love the way you beg


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m good thanks
> 
> you’re the last person I would try and pass for.


I would believe you except for your post above and your avatar photo just 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

I’m dying to be an egotistical maniac that threatens to beat everyone up. Then post half naked pics to prove how bad ass I am. Yep you got me


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m dying to be an egotistical maniac that threatens to beat everyone up. Then post half naked pics to prove how bad ass I am. Yep you got me


if you need help oiling up before your next shoot, i got ya, brah!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m dying to be an egotistical maniac that threatens to beat everyone up. Then post half naked pics to prove how bad ass I am. Yep you got me


You’ll have to explain what appears to be pangolin DNA. Those abs aren’t primate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You’ll have to explain what appears to be pangolin DNA. Those abs aren’t primate.


i'd almost bet a hundy that at some point, he's shaved his pubes into a lightning bolt. not you @Wattzzup lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd almost bet a hundy that at some point, he's shaved his pubes into a lightning bolt. not you @Wattzzup lol.


Two, even.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No but you would assassinate a person running for office that holds a different view. Political murder is a lesser evil than rape. Ill remember that.


when did i say that? i don't recall threatening to assassinate anyone...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if you need help oiling up before your next shoot, i got ya, brah!!!


Bro! You’re a real bro, bro. Thanks bro.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Bro! You’re a real bro, bro. Thanks bro.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when did i say that? i don't recall threatening to assassinate anyone...


no, seriously, when did i say that? i say enough crazy shit without you supply any extra crazy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Bro! You’re a real bro, bro. Thanks bro.


I can't tell if you guys arguing is serious or not. Or are you guys just high and having fun?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 23, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> I can't tell if you guys arguing is serious or not. Or are you guys just high and having fun?


Yep


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Some people just suck. Some asshole stole our fucking mailbox the night before last.


I heard it was bk that took it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> I heard it was bk that took it


Sounds like something he'd do instead of coming to my front door to have a talk.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 23, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Is she? I told my stove the other day to tell her to mind her own damn business.


Are you KGP the Michigan rapper?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> it was an example of regardless how a person dies, I wouldn't find humorous, satisfying, or joyful.


I can think of a few evil bastards. I would find joy in keel-hauling them myself.


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 23, 2022)

Because the world become a better place with every republican that bites the dust from covid.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Because the world become a better place with every republican that bites the dust from covid.


It's certainly will become a nightmare world when they are running the government. 
Buckle up....it's gonna get bumpy.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Because the world become a better place with every republican that bites the dust from covid.


Ewwwww politics


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> It's certainly will become a nightmare world when they are running the government.
> Buckle up....it's gonna get bumpy.....


I know, it sucks to watch the end of the US. Unfortunately, democrat greed resulted in too many angry disgruntled ppl(republicans) that would rather see it burn than have a future for our kids. I don’t blame them for being angry, I just don’t agree with their solution. After this Biden bullshit with no cannabis legalization, lack student debt cancellation, and failure to rally our side for any big legislation- I’m done voting.

I’ve accepted what will happen. Just make necessary arrangements to deal with the chaos, and take as much as you can for yourself to ride out the storm! Good luck to us all!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 24, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Ewwwww politics


I hate watching anymore...it's a abomination......it gets my gag-reflex red lining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> I know, it sucks to watch the end of the US. Unfortunately, democrat greed resulted in too many angry disgruntled ppl(republicans) that would rather see it burn than have a future for our kids. I don’t blame them for being angry, I just don’t agree with their solution. After this Biden bullshit with no cannabis legalization, lack student debt cancellation, and failure to rally our side for any big legislation- I’m done voting.
> 
> I’ve accepted what will happen. Just make necessary arrangements to deal with the chaos, and take as much as you can for yourself to ride out the storm! Good luck to us all!


the end of the u.s.? you think a bunch of fucktards like trump and his army of retarded minions are going to be the end of the u.s.? i think we'll use this as a way to do natures work for her, since a bunch of snowflakes started subverting natural selection, and now morons are surviving longer than they ever have, and breeding more morons. this is a prime chance to take a lot of them down, let the stupider ones get sick and die if they don't want the vaccine, lock up the more violent ones, and bar them from ever having any kind of positions of authority. all we have to do is survive for another few years and the already waning republikkkan party will shrink to a fringe group of extremist, who will be primed to go to prison for every act of terrorism they try to commit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> After this Biden bullshit with no cannabis legalization, lack student debt cancellation, and failure to rally our side for any big legislation- I’m done voting.


that isn't Biden bullshit, he tried to push all of that through, and REPUBLIKKKANS torpedoed it...Biden has been doing an excellent job, and the press has refused to say so, because that would sell less papers, less ads on websites...you try doing a job with an entire team breathing down your neck and standing in your way, then to top it off, have two members of your own team turn into money grubbing attention whore traitors....and see what kind of progress you make


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> I know, it sucks to watch the end of the US. Unfortunately, democrat greed resulted in too many angry disgruntled ppl(republicans) that would rather see it burn than have a future for our kids. I don’t blame them for being angry, I just don’t agree with their solution. After this Biden bullshit with no cannabis legalization, lack student debt cancellation, and failure to rally our side for any big legislation- I’m done voting.
> 
> I’ve accepted what will happen. Just make necessary arrangements to deal with the chaos, and take as much as you can for yourself to ride out the storm! Good luck to us all!


Revisiting the walk away campaign , comrade?


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 24, 2022)

Absolutely. No point in fighting over a system in which we build all the value in while the other side is hell bent on destruction. It is the loop this country is stuck in. The republicans will trash the US to the point that they don’t even want to control it, at which point the democrats rally to fix everything again. Then the R’s will want it back. Ad nauseam. The country is no longer in a place for change. We missed the chance. Back to libertarianism and self preservation for me. Fuck both sides- Me and mine will be fine. 

It is unfortunate that ppl look at political parties as their team to root for and are loyal to for some reason. We would all be better off if everyone flip flopped all the time and used the parties as tools to accomplish goals for its citizens. Logic over emotion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Absolutely. No point in fighting over a system in which we build all the value in while the other side is hell bent on destruction. It is the loop this country is stuck in. The republicans will trash the US to the point that they don’t even want to control it, at which point the democrats rally to fix everything again. Then the R’s will want it back. Ad nauseam. The country is no longer in a place for change. We missed the chance. Back to libertarianism and self preservation for me. Fuck both sides- Me and mine will be fine.
> 
> It is unfortunate that ppl look at political parties as their team to root for and are loyal to for some reason. We would all be better off if everyone flip flopped all the time and used the parties as tools to accomplish goals for its citizens. Logic over emotion.


the republicans are on their way out, so the circle will not remain unbroken...
less and less young people identify as republican, less and less young people embrace the republican lack of ethos, less and less young people are willing to kill the entire world for their own profit....
https://www.latimes.com/politics/newsletter/2021-04-23/surge-political-engagement-youth-problem-for-gop-essential-politics

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/09/15/republicans-problems-with-young-voters-go-far-deeper-than-trump/

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/10/millennials-and-gen-z-will-soon-dominate-us-elections/616818/

all democrats have to do is survive for the next few years and republikkkans will be a small loud mouthed minority that has no say about anything...


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the republicans are on their way out, so the circle will not remain unbroken...
> less and less young people identify as republican, less and less young people embrace the republican lack of ethos, less and less young people are willing to kill the entire world for their own profit....
> https://www.latimes.com/politics/newsletter/2021-04-23/surge-political-engagement-youth-problem-for-gop-essential-politics
> 
> ...


All the midterm polls say otherwise right now. That sounds great and all, but I wouldn’t trust/believe that until I see no red wave come midterm elections.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> All the midterm polls say otherwise right now. That sounds great and all, but I wouldn’t trust/believe that until I see no red wave come midterm elections.


traditionally, the party not in control does well in the midterms, but the party not in control has never been immersed in an insurrection scandal, and the leader of the party not in control has never been indicted for tax fraud and insurrection by the time the elections rolled around...
so lets just wait and see how it goes in november


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 24, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> I know, it sucks to watch the end of the US. Unfortunately, democrat greed resulted in too many angry disgruntled ppl(republicans) that would rather see it burn than have a future for our kids. I don’t blame them for being angry, I just don’t agree with their solution. After this Biden bullshit with no cannabis legalization, lack student debt cancellation, and failure to rally our side for any big legislation- I’m done voting.
> 
> I’ve accepted what will happen. Just make necessary arrangements to deal with the chaos, and take as much as you can for yourself to ride out the storm! Good luck to us all!


Policy differences yes, but their is true evil lurking...democracy at stake and you're unhappy about weed laws ( that we all grow)


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the end of the u.s.? you think a bunch of fucktards like trump and his army of retarded minions are going to be the end of the u.s.? i think we'll use this as a way to do natures work for her, since a bunch of snowflakes started subverting natural selection, and now morons are surviving longer than they ever have, and breeding more morons. this is a prime chance to take a lot of them down, let the stupider ones get sick and die if they don't want the vaccine, lock up the more violent ones, and bar them from ever having any kind of positions of authority. all we have to do is survive for another few years and the already waning republikkkan party will shrink to a fringe group of extremist, who will be primed to go to prison for every act of terrorism they try to commit


Get those fucks Roger !


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 25, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> Wow dude wishing for the death of fellow Americans is beyond fucked up. I hope you die a slow protracted death from covid while hooked up to a ventilator dying alone because ya know covid restrictions.. go fuck yourself



I won’t because I’m vaccinated lol. Republicans are literal traitors. No sleep lost for me


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 25, 2022)

Both parties can get fucked for all I care...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> Wow dude wishing for the death of fellow Americans is beyond fucked up. I hope you die a slow protracted death from covid while hooked up to a ventilator dying alone because ya know covid restrictions.. go fuck yourself


well, first let me say that your opinion means less to me than the barking of a dog...a dog might at least be trying to inform you of something important...like a dead squirrel under the car....i was looking into the future...where did you see me say i wish the fucktard idiots would drop dead? 
i said let nature self correct...morons used to die young, and that kept them from breeding more morons...now they live a lot longer, and breed more idiots, and we get trump and the republikkkan party....if they want to ignore the vaccines that are easily and cheaply available, fuck em, let em die...that's not wishing death on anyone, it's letting them do what they want...which is what all you closet fascists say you want, personal choice, and the freedom not to vaccinate, even though it makes the pandemic stretch on and on,....and on....so if they choose to die, who am i to stand in their way?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 25, 2022)

.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, first let me say that your opinion means less to me than the barking of a dog...a dog might at least be trying to inform you of something important...like a dead squirrel under the car....i was looking into the future...where did you see me say i wish the fucktard idiots would drop dead?
> i said let nature self correct...morons used to die young, and that kept them from breeding more morons...now they live a lot longer, and breed more idiots, and we get trump and the republikkkan party....if they want to ignore the vaccines that are easily and cheaply available, fuck em, let em die...that's not wishing death on anyone, it's letting them do what they want...which is what all you closet fascists say you want, personal choice, and the freedom not to vaccinate, even though it makes the pandemic stretch on and on,....and on....so if they choose to die, who am i to stand in their way?


Your dialog even sounds like Lewis Black !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> .
> 
> Your dialog even sounds like Lewis Black !


he's my spirit animal....


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, first let me say that your opinion means less to me than the barking of a dog...a dog might at least be trying to inform you of something important...like a dead squirrel under the car....i was looking into the future...where did you see me say i wish the fucktard idiots would drop dead?
> i said let nature self correct...morons used to die young, and that kept them from breeding more morons...now they live a lot longer, and breed more idiots, and we get trump and the republikkkan party....if they want to ignore the vaccines that are easily and cheaply available, fuck em, let em die...that's not wishing death on anyone, it's letting them do what they want...which is what all you closet fascists say you want, personal choice, and the freedom not to vaccinate, even though it makes the pandemic stretch on and on,....and on....so if they choose to die, who am i to stand in their way?


So you are or are not laughing at the dead vaccinated soccer players?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's my spirit animal....


Great delivery and pithy , you should start a talk show !


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


>


This is a bit different because Gaddafi never had the chance to take the vaccine.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 8, 2022)

Life is pretty meaningless so we may as well laugh at it’s end.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 8, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its all politics. Mostly the left.
> 
> It has gotten so out of hand that if you don't agree with someone, they wish death on you or celebrate it if it happens.
> 
> ...


And you right wing nut jobs want a Christian ethnostate. Fucking clown thinks America has a left. How the fuck are you so stupid you think democrats are leftists. Implementing a Keynesian welfare state is not socialism or communism, it’s how you protect capitalism during an economic crisis. I bet I’d talk you like this in real life. Fucking clown ass moron.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 8, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Like this ?
> 
> In 2012 I drove out to San Diego-LA from NY by myself with my motorcycle attached to my Jeep on a trailer and drove like that, at least twice a week. Driving between cars on a motorcycle is legal in CA and sometimes on the 5 and 405 there would be upward of 5 miles of traffic. I can remember speeding for miles between cars, how I wasn't decapitated by a side view mirrors is still something I mull over. What did I get from this? A fear of driving motorcycles. I wont get on one again. Nothing to laugh about..
> 
> ...


Incredible story. So sorry. My first thought as I was reading your story was that you would be bound to get PTSD. FYI, MDMA combined with therapy is being research tested again as treatment and I think the results are promising. I believe but not sure that program is strictly for war veterans at this time however. Another successful program for vets is a program where the patients gather to go fly-fishing; a quiet, peaceful time together far from the madness. I just started practicing meditation and find it helpful, slow, but helpful. Please research this a little. There is hope.

Peace & happiness to you, Bro

PS - One more point. I believe you are correct that stuffing it down isn't good, not for you or your relationships. My guess is that writing your story brought back those horrible emotions. I think PTSD can only be handled in tiny increments. This might be where meditation might help. It's something you can do today. What you are going through is natural. You aren't flawed or weak. Please seek help.


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that an obscure way of saying you think i'm full of shit?
> i was just stating my opinion, no way to be wrong about stating an opinion...



Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 6, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> I guess it's more of a context based thing?Learning a random stranger died because of their own idiocies, funny as hell. Learning a family member died from their own idiocies, sad. Also depends on how sensitive each individual is and what their views and experiences about death are like.


I promise you if you were my relative and died under horrible, or just any circumstances, I'm still going to muster up something funny to say about your cold dead ass. Something you did, something you said. ...something. We all do stupid shit in life, that we should be called out for in death. It's funny. Even if just for a moment.


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> And you right wing nut jobs want a Christian ethnostate. Fucking clown thinks America has a left. How the fuck are you so stupid you think democrats are leftists. Implementing a Keynesian welfare state is not socialism or communism, it’s how you protect capitalism during an economic crisis. I bet I’d talk you like this in real life. Fucking clown ass moron.


Ultimate keyboard warrior here I see.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 11, 2022)

It's always funnier when it happens to someone else.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> ... thinks America has a left. How the fuck are you so stupid you think democrats are leftists.


There is a left. It's just what's left over. Any radical actors or speakers get shot. Any radical thinkers get imprisoned, for drugs usually. Everything is working as planned. 
And the middle is to the right, so the left has no ground to hold. It sucks, but it is reality. There is no left, there is no support for the left. It is pissing into high wind for principle? 
I already throw my votes away in my state. Just on record to say that i disagreed with everyone around me, I guess. It all seems like an exorcise in futility.
And if they don't want to be saved, why would I waste my life trying to save them? That's Buddha or Jesus' job. Cant even convince them to be nice. Think they will see that giving away houses and stopping homelessness would fix a lot of social problems at once? And save money, which is what they think they are concerned about. Think these racist fucks care that the justice system is rigged against minorities? No. They make it that way. There is no fixing the social woes in America with the current batch of Americans. Maybe after some bad times, people will want to come together and help each other. Not right now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> There is a left. It's just what's left over. Any radical actors or speakers get shot. Any radical thinkers get imprisoned, for drugs usually. Everything is working as planned.
> And the middle is to the right, so the left has no ground to hold. It sucks, but it is reality. There is no left, there is no support for the left. It is pissing into high wind for principle?
> I already throw my votes away in my state. Just on record to say that i disagreed with everyone around me, I guess. It all seems like an exorcise in futility.
> And if they don't want to be saved, why would I waste my life trying to save them? That's Buddha or Jesus' job. Cant even convince them to be nice. Think they will see that giving away houses and stopping homelessness would fix a lot of social problems at once? And save money, which is what they think they are concerned about. Think these racist fucks care that the justice system is rigged against minorities? No. They make it that way. There is no fixing the social woes in America with the current batch of Americans. Maybe after some bad times, people will want to come together and help each other. Not right now.


while it does require people to accept what they're saying, most of what you just wrote is the direct result of the media's biased reporting for decades...they write scornful articles about any political group that doesn't hew to their line, and that is what people read, and what many of them then think is true...opinion has no place in the news. news should be the reporting of facts, and facts alone. if people then want to watch magazine programs, where political pundits analyze the news and give their opinions, that is their choice, but newscasters should be prohibited from trying to pass off opinion as facts


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 18, 2022)

If I die doing something stupid, please ask my family to publicly announce the cause of death so that the whole world can laugh along with my ghost.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 18, 2022)

I don't really care about death, but please don't let there be a song I hate playing while I'm dying. That is my greatest fear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I don't really care about death, but please don't let there be a song I hate playing while I'm dying. That is my greatest fear.


really? you have some pussy fears...i don't want to be eaten alive or gored to death by an animal large enough to do either...i could give a shit what song is playing while it's happening...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? you have some pussy fears...i don't want to be eaten alive or gored to death by an animal large enough to do either...i could give a shit what song is playing while it's happening...


You'd go into shock pretty quick and that's a badass death.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while it does require people to accept what they're saying, most of what you just wrote is the direct result of the media's biased reporting for decades...they write scornful articles about any political group that doesn't hew to their line, and that is what people read, and what many of them then think is true...opinion has no place in the news. news should be the reporting of facts, and facts alone. if people then want to watch magazine programs, where political pundits analyze the news and give their opinions, that is their choice, but newscasters should be prohibited from trying to pass off opinion as facts


Could be. Product of the environment. What do we know? Mostly what we are told.
I could be wrong, Ive done it before. But, I'd love to be proven wrong. And while there could be a new day dawning...I don't see it coming. 
I don't believe everything I hear. I lean left relative to my local peers. I would love to vote for a left candidate, but then it's Bernie or Stein and, I don't agree. So, they dont have enough support to win. And they only split the left vote, which makes it statistically easier for the other party to win. So, just a viscous cycle. 
People don't read anymore. 
It's why I feel that we can't help the situation with the people we have. I feel the best course of action is to try to mitigate damages, and given some time, maybe some will see through the shit. I doubt it though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Could be. Product of the environment. What do we know? Mostly what we are told.
> I could be wrong, Ive done it before. But, I'd love to be proven wrong. And while there could be a new day dawning...I don't see it coming.
> I don't believe everything I hear. I lean left relative to my local peers. I would love to vote for a left candidate, but then it's Bernie or Stein and, I don't agree. So, they dont have enough support to win. And they only split the left vote, which makes it statistically easier for the other party to win. So, just a viscous cycle.
> People don't read anymore.
> It's why I feel that we can't help the situation with the people we have. I feel the best course of action is to try to mitigate damages, and given some time, maybe some will see through the shit. I doubt it though.


the republicans have the biggest vote splitter ever to deal with...trump is not only likely to run, splitting the republican vote for president in 24, he's endorsing horrible candidates for this years elections, making it that much easier for democratic candidates to win...just vote the straight democratic ticket till we get a strong majority, pick the candidates endorsed by the party, then you can start picking and choosing, once we have a strong place to stand...right now it's back to vote for anyone but trump, or any republican


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? you have some pussy fears...i don't want to be eaten alive or gored to death by an animal large enough to do either...i could give a shit what song is playing while it's happening...


Yawn at those deaths. The mental hell is the real scary part of death. Johnny Got His Gun type shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yawn at those deaths. The mental hell is the real scary part of death. Johnny Got His Gun type shit.


it's all subjective i guess, the "psychological" part of fear is different for everyone...what actually gets me is helplessness...i can deal with most human assailants, and those i can't aren't likely to come in contact with me. i can't reason with or kick the ass of a shark, a brown bear, a moose...the sound track is just sprinkles on the sundae to me.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's all subjective i guess, the "psychological" part of fear is different for everyone...what actually gets me is helplessness...i can deal with most human assailants, and those i can't aren't likely to come in contact with me. i can't reason with or kick the ass of a shark, a brown bear, a moose...the sound track is just sprinkles on the sundae to me.


Well imagine getting eaten alive by a pack of hyenas while some Florida Georgia Line song is bumping out of your safari jeep's stereo system 10 feet away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Well imagine getting eaten alive by a pack of hyenas while some Florida Georgia Line song is bumping out of your safari jeep's stereo system 10 feet away.


never having been attacked by a pack of hungry anything, all i can do is conjecture that while it might make the experience even less pleasant, i'm pretty sure the being consumed alive part is going to eclipse what ever is playing on the radio...if it ever comes up, i'll try to post about it before they eat my hands


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never having been attacked by a pack of hungry anything, all i can do is conjecture that while it might make the experience even less pleasant, i'm pretty sure the being consumed alive part is going to eclipse what ever is playing on the radio...if it ever comes up, i'll try to post about it before they eat my hands


Just beware of the a space between fighting for your life and being dead.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 25, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Serious reply, yes, I remember.
> 
> And quite honestly that is the only reason I haven't got it. When the government says "for your safety" I run the other way. Besides the fact of getting covid 3 times and being totally fine.
> 
> ...


portfolio likes your post

here is an interesting video where bill gates on a talk group forum is analyzed by a medical doctor . the date of this video is february 20 , 2022






next on this video is discussing the new variant BA.2 . this next video was made 6 days ago , which would be march 19th , 2022 . lets see what he says now in time .






enjoy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't have a problem with bad people dying, but I wouldn't "make fun" of their deaths unless their deaths incorporated some element which might invite ridicule


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Segway boss Jimi Heselden dies in scooter cliff fall


The millionaire owner of the US Segway firm dies after falling from cliffs while riding one of his company's motorised scooters.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Segway boss Jimi Heselden dies in scooter cliff fall
> 
> 
> The millionaire owner of the US Segway firm dies after falling from cliffs while riding one of his company's motorised scooters.
> ...


he actually sounds like a nice guy in the story, but the irony is just too sweet not to laugh


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 3, 2022)

It's just a human being coming to terms with the undiscovered country from whose bourn no traveller returns.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 4, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> Wow dude wishing for the death of fellow Americans is beyond fucked up.


Could you elaborate on why you think that?


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Could you elaborate on why you think that?


No I think it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 17, 2022)

I see a future where making fun of anyone, for any reason is deemed illegal. And further into this dream, where people evolve into beings with no sense of humor.... scary world but I think there are plenty of other scary things happening right now to laugh about


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I see a future where making fun of anyone, for any reason is deemed illegal. And further into this dream, where people evolve into beings with no sense of humor.... scary world but I think there are plenty of other scary things happening right now to laugh about


https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-science-of-laughter-and-why-it-also-has-a-dark-side1/
maybe, finding humor in the misfortune of others is something we'll evolve out of...real empathy does take the humor out of a lot of old jokes.


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 21, 2022)




----------

